# OHIO KPers Would Like to Meet



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello,

I have sent a Private Message to everyone who had the word "Ohio"in their location.

However, if you are listed as "In hiding" you would not have received this notice.

Some of us would like to have some Meet and Greet get togethers here in Ohio. Since there are at least 97 members that I know of we might have to have smaller meetings in several locations.

If you would like more information please reply to this message or send me a Private Message and I will forward the details.

Looking forward to hearing from the InHiding Ohioians.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in Michigan, but near Ohio. If you come up with any meetings near Toledo, let me know.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Update .... we have 33 out of 98 Ohio Kpers that have returned replys to set up groups in Ohio.

We could only reach those who had Ohio listed in their location information.

Please we want as many of the Ohio people to be a part of this as we can. Let us hear from you.
Judi


----------



## clperry3208 (Jan 21, 2013)

I live in nw ohio. Near the ohio, indiana, michigan line. I dont mind driving. Knitting is my passion


----------



## clperry3208 (Jan 21, 2013)

I live in nw ohio. Near the ohio, indiana, michigan line. I dont mind driving. Knitting is my passion


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

I live near Toledo and would love to meet others. What information do you need to include me?


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

I'm in Albany (near Athens). No longer drive. Love to get in touch with others in my area.


----------



## lesternewton (May 24, 2012)

Sounds interesting to me. I live in Southwestern Penna. just a few miles from East Liverpool and from East Palestine in the other direction. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Kranish (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in Akron Ohio. I didn't get a PM so add me please to keep me posted.


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

Didn't get a PM but am definitely interested. I'm in Dayton Ohio.


----------



## pinkllamalinda (Dec 17, 2011)

I host a group of knitter/spinners called "The Spin Chicks" in the Marysville, Ohio area (about 40 miles NW of Columbus). Would love to meet others!


----------



## Normagw (Mar 4, 2012)

I Live near Youngstown, Ohio.


----------



## mgurdial (Nov 11, 2011)

I live in Mt. Vernon OH


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

I divide my time between two Ohio locations: Bellville (near Mansfield) and Minster (near Sidney). Would try to attend any gatherings in either area. Thanks!


----------



## iowadaughter (Apr 30, 2012)

I see you're in Wooster...I'm in Millersburg and would enjoy getting together with others in the area. Thanks for getting this started.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Didn't get a PM, but would be interested. I'm in the Cincinnati area.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am in Lancaster, 20 miles SE of Columbus.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

MZ Molly, I already see 4 KPers that might find the Toledo area a good central location for a meeting.. How exciting!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> MZ Molly, I already see 4 KPers that might find the Toledo area a good central location for a meeting.. How exciting!


Wow. We still have 25 kpers not identified where we sent a PM to them inviting them to take part. This is only the second or third day so I figure in a week we will have had every one reply then we can begin to break them into smaller groups.

We have 112 contacts with 59 already on board. Wow. that is 50% Whooopie!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I live near Kings Island, South of Dayton, North of Cincinnati. Might be interested in the Spring. Don't drive, so have to tow hubby with me.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm from the Piqua - Troy area near Dayton and would be interested in attending. I too did not get a PM.


----------



## jpaxton48 (May 26, 2012)

Didnt get pm. but interested. I live south of Toledo. Jan


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I live in Toledo but do not drive, but would be interested in meeting other kp'ers like myself. I am an obsessed knitter. Absolutely love this site. It helps my sanity.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am in Mansfield and would love to get together


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

Gee I live in Cincinnati also. I sure hope we get to have one not too far. There are many Ohioans. Nice to see . I am in Cheviot , Ohio.


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Linda,
I am in Bellville part of each month, so look forward to getting this going as well -- we'll meet soon I hope. Sharon Barr


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking forward to that Thank you


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm only about 45 minutes NW of Toledo myself!


----------



## Educatorinohio (Jan 27, 2013)

Newark, Ohio here-am a novice but would enjoy this!


----------



## willowsfan (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm on the east side of Columbus and would be interested.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

yes, i would like to know more about it. i live in niles (n.e.) my email is [email protected]


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi Mz Molly, I didn't get a PM, but I don't get on every day. (And here it is late on 2/5 and I'm just reading 1/31.) Don't know where Wooster is; I'm in Cincinnati right near I-275. I'm in a delightful knitting club attached to an LYS. Is any of this appropriate to where you are and what you'd like to do? I'd like to meet fellow Ohio knitters! I look forward to hearing from you. Kathleen


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just found out from a co-worker about a new textile, yarn shop in North College Hill, OH. Silk road textiles. they have oen knitting/crocheting every thursday night. And Sip & Stitch every last tuesday, 6-8:30 pm.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anything come out of this yet? Would love to meet others!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I have been watching for updates too. I'm sure she's just busy, as we all are, but if we don't hear something soon, I guess we could arrange to meet for coffee or lunch. I am in Sylvania.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I would like to recommend meeting at Der Dutchman. There are multiple locations centrally located in Ohio. They have meeting rooms and a GREAT lunch buffet. I'll be out of town for March, but am available in April. Looking forward to meeting up.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

where is maineville? i am in niles, near youngstown, near pa. border


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

That would be great for some larger meetings, but personally, I was thinking of some more frequent meetings more in my local area. I know there are several people within 15 to 20 miles of my location and also KPers in southern Michigan and possibly eastern Indiana.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

where is college hill?


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Maineville, Ohio is closer to the Cincinnati area. College Hill is in Cincinnati. My husband and I moved from the Cincinnati area last year.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

I would also like to meet regularly with people to share ideas and skills. Wouldn't mind a once quarterly, centrally located place to meet. It would be nice to start something and build on it to what fits everyone!!!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Maineville is north east of Cincinnati, just near Kings Island Amusment park off of I-71. We are closer to Dayton OH College Hill is North West of Downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

TeriRains said:


> I would also like to meet regularly with people to share ideas and skills. Wouldn't mind a once quarterly, centrally located place to meet. It would be nice to start something and build on it to what fits everyone!!!


I agree with you. I think there are enough people in our area, that we could start meeting on a small scale and help set something up for our part of the world. I guess we should check with the lady who started organizing this--don't want to step on her toes. Maybe we could be of assistance.

I don't work and would prefer days, but evening would be ok too, to accommodate the KPers who work during the day.


----------



## barbduff1973 (Oct 16, 2012)

im in michigan but i love to travel too ohio


----------



## barbduff1973 (Oct 16, 2012)

i love crocheting and knitting, would be willing to pick you up and aybe have some luch and crafting fun


----------



## barbduff1973 (Oct 16, 2012)

im in ypsilanti and love crafting friends, im an obssesed crocheter


----------



## barbduff1973 (Oct 16, 2012)

im in ypsilanti, and looking for crafting friends


----------



## M1GNON (May 3, 2012)

momanna said:


> Maineville is north east of Cincinnati, just near Kings Island Amusment park off of I-71. We are closer to Dayton OH College Hill is North West of Downtown Cincinnati.


I'm in Dayton OH and wuld like to be part of a group that meets.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

barbduff1973 said:


> im in michigan but i love to travel too ohio


Barb, I would love to have you as part of the OHIO KPers however, we have had too many non-Ohio KPers contact us. We have over 125 folks we are currently working with in Ohio and that is a tough one right now. However, we will post meeting dates and places and contacts once we get things up and running and feel free to contact someone. Thanks.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I am back.

Sorry about the delay, computer was in shop and lots of sadness with lost loved ones this month and other family members seriously ill.

But I am back. We currently have over 125 folks that have contacted us in OHIO and as you have read through the postings some from outside. What we will do is later on we will post contact names and dates and if any non-ohioers want to attend feel free.

Organizing is going very well. We are starting to recruit Group Leaders to act as moderators for the meeting in their area. Complete instructions would be sent so not to panic. If you are interested just drop me a PM.

Also, my helper is making a MAP to show where we all are. I saw the rough draft and can hardly wait until you all see it. It is awesome. We are indeed all over Ohio.

I will send updates as they come in. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm in Cincinnati. Would love to meet others from around the area.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't wait to hear something! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

TeriRains said:


> Can't wait to hear something! Thanks!!!!!


Me too!


----------



## barbduff1973 (Oct 16, 2012)

i would ike to go around toledo area


----------



## mbhefner (Jan 17, 2013)

i'm in northeas Ohio


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

How's the sorting going?


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anything started yet? I haven't heard anything and wondered!

Thanks!!


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning! I think it's Spring, but not sure!!!! So, where do we stand today on this? Is it still in the works or should we try putting something together on our own? Really anxious, can you tell?!!!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I contacted to get my vitals for a cincinnati area group. I haven't heard anything beyond that.


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

I am in Cincinnati Ohio also


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If any of you out there are from the Cincinnati area, go ahead and PM me. I'll get an email out for the group and we can start moving from there.


----------



## dbknits (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Ohio KPers, I live in Ohio too and would like info on the Meet and Greet. When, Where?


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dbknits said:


> Hi Ohio KPers, I live in Ohio too and would like info on the Meet and Greet. When, Where?


If you are in the Cincinnati area, PM me.
Lisa


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

I'm in Albany, OH and would love to join a knitter's group. However, I'm no longer able to drive and that creates a problem. Anyone in my area?


----------



## mbhefner (Jan 17, 2013)

I would love to meet with other knitters. I am in ne Ohio near the warren/Youngstown area.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I just started going to a meetups in Pleasant Ridge (Cincinnati). We meet on Tuesdays from 6:30 to 8:30 at Beans and Grapes Coffee House.

http://www.meetup.com/Needles-and-Hooks-Fiber-Arts-Meet-Up/


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you sent anything to me? I haven't seen anything, but I get so many emails, I may have missed it!!


----------



## gailmac (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm north of Delta OH, in the Irish Hills of MI, would love to meet up with some of you in the area


----------



## BlueRose64 (May 3, 2015)

I am from Cincinnati, Ohio as well.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love that!!! I am from Maumee, near Toledo.


----------

